# Baking soda for bloat



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

How much do I give? My boy is bloated right now, grinding teeth, biting and kicking at his side. I have baking soda and vegetable oil


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Give as much as you can; several balls of it. You might be wearing some of it.
Walk him & massage rumen vigorously.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You can also put some in water to drench ..keep walking him..messaging, bouncinghis tummy.....Banamine help reduce pain...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

gas x..oil...pepto...all good for bloat ...when messaging knead his left side like you would bread dough...go deep


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Can I give aspirin for pain? Now he's limping on his back leg. What the heck!? This is crazy. His left side is rock solid, he's acting like he's dry heaving and his stomach twitches. When it does he moans like it hurts. He's very stiff on front legs too


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I did just throw out a new flake of hay. But the same they've been getting. Think he over ate?


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

His hoof is the tender spot but it's recently trimmed and no tacks or spurs stuck in it. Can goats get arthritis? He is an older boy


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Is his hoof hot? He may be foundering from the bloat...If so get it cooled in some ice water to prevent permanent damage.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If you have cd antitoxin I would give him that too...poor guy..check you new hay for mold..is there a chance he got into anything poisonous??


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes you can give regular adult aspirin...2 if hes a big boy

Be sure to keep him walking


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

His hoof isn't hot. I checked the hay, not moldy or anything. I gave him 2 aspirins. On Fiasco Farms it says give 1 adult aspirin per 10lbs. Or 2 ibuprofen every 4-6 hrs. Does this sound right? I have MOM too if that would help any


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would use just plain aspirin : ) 2 adult every 4-6 hours sounds right. 
You can use MOM to help the bloat......here is a quote from
http://www.urbanfarmonline.com/urban-livestock/goats/goat-illnesses.aspx



> Treatment
> Treatment is obvious-the gas must be allowed to escape. Position the goat on a steep incline (at least a 45-degree angle) with the front legs higher than the rear. This elevates the opening between the esophagus and the rumen and will often be all that is necessary to relieve a positional bloat.
> 
> Mineral oil or milk of magnesia (2 to 3 ounces) will help relieve a frothy bloat by breaking the tiny bubbles to form one large gas pocket, which can be relieved normally. Once the medicine has been administered, massaging the abdomen and walking the goat will help with proper mixing and breakdown of the bubbles. Relief from frothy bloat should be evident within one hour of administration of the medication.
> ...


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Okay great  I will update in the am. I have to get there around 7 before I go to school and finally it's light outside at that time! When I left him tonight he seemed more alert, and wanting the treats I had in my pocket. Which is how I give him the aspirin, he gobbled it right up!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

dish soap for bloat, 20 oz bottle of warm water, a squirt or two, swirl and drench.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Update: MUCH better this morning. He's more alert, his stomach has gone down and isn't hard anymore. He's wanting to eat again but I'm not pushing it much with the feed. He's still stiff though. We have had ALOT of rain recently with standing water. How would I know if he had hoof rot? Should I treat just incase?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would keep up with the B complex a few days...Hoof rot will smell bad..
weve been pretty wet that last week as well..its hard on the goats,, they dont get out and move so the "lazy" stay in the barn can bring on bloat...once rain has stopped for a while I walk out and shoo them out of the barn lol..


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

How much b complex should I give?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

4-5 cc sub Q any not used will be peed out...Glad he is better this morning!!


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Awesome thank you!!


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Happybleats is there a goat vet that you use? I don't think I am too far from you, but if you know of one who is really good I would like to know please  right now we are going to Dr Smith in Navasota, Tx but I'm not sure how much exactly she knows about goats.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ill Pm you his info : )


----------

